# Vertical Bar???



## brobilly (Oct 7, 2007)

I would like to know how I can type a vertical bar between 2 words
like this "*word|word*" (I copied that). I use word 2000 but if there is another word processor which would be easier to use for this let me know
Please your help would be appreciated 
thanks:wave:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd check INSERT>SYMBOL and see what you can find there. Depending on how it was installed, you may have quite a few different options available to you. You can also use the "pipe" key, which is typically located above the \ key on most keyboards. It shows up like | .


----------



## Footyyank (Aug 28, 2006)

word|word 

My keyboard has that as the uppercase option on the \ key, above the enter bar.


----------



## brobilly (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you both for your excellent input most appreciated


----------

